# ibs and sexual intercourse



## infoforming (Oct 7, 2003)

Is anybody with IBS feeling any discomfort while with a partner as a result of IBS? I haven't enganged in any sexual activities before, and I'm wondering if because of ibs there might be some sort of complication(s)...


----------



## caflemin (Sep 27, 2003)

I don't experience any added discomfort with intercourse. When my IBS is acting up I'm not usually too amourous however. Luckily my husband understands. Being a virgin will probably make it a little uncomfortable for the first few times. Just be aware that if you have gas it won't stop just because you're in the mood. You will need a good sense of humor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

I have a boyfriend of two years, he couldn't be more supportive and understanding about my ibs (bloating and constipation) But if I'm bloated and my stomach is huge, I feel disgusting and uncomfortable with him touching me. So I guess it just has to do with the way I feel about myself . When we have intercourse and I'm constipated, certain positions do hurt and there's not much you can do about it. Overall, if you can, try to feel beautiful and sexy even if your ibs seems to take over. I'm working on that.


----------



## silvergirl (Jun 19, 2003)

I always worry I'm going to fart during sex when the bloating is bad, due to all the extra pressure. I haven't yet--and holding it in is likely causing more damage, but it's a real turn off when that's all that my mind is focusing on! Sometimes I feel to miserable too have sex at all: too crampy or bloated or painful, whatever. It helps when your partner knows about the IBS and is understanding.~silvergirl


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I was really self-conscious about running back and forth to the bathroom before my (at the time) boyfriend knew I had IBS. We're engaged now, and he's seen me at my worst (other health problems). I honestly don't worry about anything like that at this point. He's very understanding.


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

heh, I get the impression theres no amount of mess a girl can make that will freak out a bloke. if he does hes a friggin big girls blouse.! Um, thats the opinion I get from sweetiepie indoors when discussing messy stuff. Blokes by and large are smelly pigs and any scent you can produce smells like daisies to them, and if it does smell like pigs swill you should find yourself a gent who knows when to be honest and when to tell you its like meadows anyway! Maybe my guy grew up one of four brothers and smelly messes and noises are a sign of life !! Sue xxx


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Question, has anybody has/had an increase in IBS symptoms (cramping, lower back pain, abdominal pain) after orgasms... like the next day? I am curious because it seems to happen to me a lot. Is there a connection?







Angela


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Angela--Yes. It is a symptom of endometriosis. I'm not aware of IBS causing the problem, but many of us are "blessed" with both maladies.


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Luna, Thanks for your reply. I had a pelvic and vaginal ultrasound done and they didn't say anything about endometriosis but I do have a couple of small cysts in my pelvic area as well as behind my tilted uterus. My doctor said that the endo lining was looking really good. What say you?I am in perimenpause and the last couple of periods were only spotting and one day of "regular" flow. In fact, the last period was a breeze, I was surprised.Thanks, Angela


----------



## carol 1 (Sep 15, 2003)

RE IBS SEX AngelaSW I have had chronic adbominal pain and have had very bad cramp after sex for well over 20 yrs .I was told it was Ibs to start with had all the test you can get have tried most herbal pills and potions have had gall stones removed fibroids and left ovairy removed still pain have seen 2 therapists thought I was going mad they said that there was nothing wrong with my mind.I have seen 2 sexuall therapists and they said untill I can get rid of the pain it will get worse Last yer I had every thing taken away and there is nothing left down there now but still pain .O by the way I am on my thrid DR . I have given up with them all now I thank GOD for my husband he is so understanding and has been through hell and back with me. I am not telling you this to upset you but please dont go through what I have been through this board has been a God send to me it is good to know that we are not the only people with IBS. My advice to you is keep pushing on and keep trying new things there are a lot of things to try out there.We have just celebrated our 28th Anniversary If you would like to email please do and ican help you more Carol


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

> quote: But if I'm bloated and my stomach is huge, I feel disgusting and uncomfortable with him touching me.


Tell me about it!!! I hate this feeling so much; it's like night and day compared to when you're feeling well. Bloating and distension are the worst!Lisa


----------

